# What do you think of the above poster?



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 10, 2009)

HEY LETS TRY TO MAKE A FORUM GAME THAT DOESN'T REQUIRE POSTING RANDOM NUMBERS!

Basically, post what you think of the person who posted before you. Simple as.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Must have been very bored making a new game.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 10, 2009)

Hm, don't really know you, as I've pretty much never seen you around the forum. I expect that you're a forum gamer though.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 10, 2009)

Is an awesome artist and is overall a good person to know. ^.^ Kai is da bomb.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 10, 2009)

I _will_ be a forum gamer. ;)

Is a spriter, a good one no less.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 10, 2009)

Is a newbie and australian which means he can't be too bad.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Is just starting to know meh.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 10, 2009)

Seems to like this thread.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jan 10, 2009)

An awsome person who has an awsome project going on. ^____^


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 10, 2009)

Has never seen you so can't judge you


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 10, 2009)

Is amazingly awesome and has a good choice in RPs also a tad dirty (*cough*neverendingD/PCheat *cough*)


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 10, 2009)

Has made a most wonderful RP about musicness! Woot!!!


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 10, 2009)

Is awesome and has made one girl very happy.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Has been seen around the forums and seems to be an ok person...though I do not know much about this person to make a proper judgement.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 10, 2009)

Is funny and nice.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 10, 2009)

Seems to be an all-around member, and an active one at that. I think that you're nice, but should take Collosal's sprites out of your sprite shop banner, as they weren't his.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Is a pretty cool guy. ^^


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 10, 2009)

Somewhat rational. Funny. Reminds me of a young Catherine Tate.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 10, 2009)

Is a good spriter and is all around talented and quite clever and sometimes friendly (joking, please don't eat me.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 11, 2009)

i think darkarmor is pretty cool guy. eh posts around tcod and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 11, 2009)

Have not seen this person much, but has ze Zimness in her usertitle, so she must be awesome


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 11, 2009)

This guy's pretty funny in a cool sorta way. ^^


----------



## Thorne (Jan 13, 2009)

Ruffled is pretty cool too, not sure why, but she is.


----------



## see ya (Jan 13, 2009)

Male Gardevoir? He's purty shweet. :3


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting girl, somewhat philosophical. Reminds me of J.K. Rowling.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 14, 2009)

person who informs me and others of stuff a lot, not much else i know of


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 14, 2009)

Random person who pops up everywhere. Always has somthing interesting to say.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Somewhat maniacal.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Seems to be everywhere I go.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never seen you before but you seem like a pretty cool cat.


----------



## see ya (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know you very well, but you seem to be a cool guy...in a cool sort of way.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know you that well, but you seem really nice. =D


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 15, 2009)

... seems to be very, very epic indeed. *pokes avatar*

Nobody will know me~


----------



## Dragon (Jan 15, 2009)

You are awesome, you like Warriors. =D And your avvie is epic. KID SCOURGE

The end.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my best friends on here and fun to have around.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 15, 2009)

meh, Darkarmour is a pretty cool guy, he just is. Has interesting taste in terms of Pokémon.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 15, 2009)

somehwat funny (weird meaning) and strange, but is okay


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

You're from Glasgow so I'll try not to get in your way, which makes you automatically awesome. |D


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 15, 2009)

Ive only seen u liek 3-4 times so yea... I like the sig


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 15, 2009)

Male Gardevoir said:


> meh, Darkarmour is a pretty cool guy, he just is. Has interesting taste in terms of Pokémon.


((What? Gible, snorunt Cherrim and Sandshrew?))

^Quite funny and i've seen him a bit on forum games and just generally around the forums actually.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 15, 2009)

Ive seen you a bunch, thats all really, also is ur avatar the Lich King from WoW? I cant tell


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 15, 2009)

Heres the whole picture.

	
	
		
		
	


	




Its Dark Suit Samus from the Metroid games. Hence Darkarmour.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 15, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> You're from Glasgow so I'll try not to get in your way, which makes you automatically awesome. |D


((what exactly where you implying by that...?))

always everywhere i go, and i'm really pissed that he won't change his avvie


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 15, 2009)

Has a really cute avi. XD


----------



## Dragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Has a lol Drag Cave scroll

Has a lol avatar, is pretty funny, and generally awesome.


----------



## Espeon~ (Jan 16, 2009)

Its ok but i think an espeon would make it more pretty, Oh and dragon...
NO I WILL NOT GIVE YOU A RARE CANDY FOR NO GOOD REASON AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 16, 2009)

Is someone I don't know and have never seen until now~


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive seen you a bit, cant remember where


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen you a bit too, but have no opinion.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, I've seen you around quite a bit and we've even talked on occasion. You seem to be a pretty cool, intelligent person.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2009)

Seems to be very intelligent, but I haven't exactly seen enough of you to form an opinion.

Also, what the freak, Espeon?

EDIT: Aaaack Ninja'd fixing


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 16, 2009)

Is wondrous because of also liking Warriors and calling me awesome~


----------



## see ya (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know you very well, but I do know that the caption on your avatar speaks the truth.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2009)

ily gender change in RPs buddy~ But you have more rare dragons than me on Drag Cave, so i dun liek joo >:/


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 16, 2009)

coll person, and stuff, though i liked your old avvie with the salamence toy looking thing DX


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2009)

A very interesting person who always has something to say. 

btw it was a Salamence plushie by LeoCrow, I still have it and love it to death~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 16, 2009)

Seems cool and smart from what I've seen~


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 16, 2009)

ONE WORD. 
awesomesaucity.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool, I suppose~


----------



## Spoon (Jan 18, 2009)

Uh, is most definitely pokable :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 18, 2009)

Is awesomenocity and makes great muffintoast.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 18, 2009)

Odd, yet refreshing!  That's my surface impression at least.


----------



## Pook (Jan 18, 2009)

never heard of him, seems like a cool cat


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 18, 2009)

Haven't really met him/her.


----------



## BCM (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't really know you but cool avatar.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't really know that well, but appears cool I think.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Somewhat narcissistic.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 18, 2009)

Reminds me of cuddlefish.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 18, 2009)

:/

I like it~

The AP seems to like milk.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 18, 2009)

(The color sepia is commericially made from the ink of cuddlefish, I believe. I should have expanded on that earlier.)

 (I'm not much of a fan of milk.)

 The Above Poster seems to have an interesting vocabulary.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 18, 2009)

xD It's spelt 'cuttlefish'. I thought you wanted to cuddle me... ;_;

The AP maybe a fan of Tupperware.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 18, 2009)

(I need sleep; I should have realized that much sooner than it was pointed out to me. x3)

The Above Poster seems to know enough about marine life to correct spelling mistakes of an insomniac. 

 The Above Poster seems to like to abbreviate Above Poster.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 18, 2009)

Hardly is ever on at the same time/threads as I so I haven't really been able to say much.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 18, 2009)

Has a Vulpix in signature, which is cool because I like Vulpix.

(It must be the "Upon my throne in Arylettopia" that makes me seem narcissistic. XD The whole thing is actually a crazy joke... I'm the farthest thing from a narcissist that you'll find on this planet.)


----------



## Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

Is awesome. Finally, someone with a good sense of hunor >:3

(But that would make you emo, nooo Arylett! ;_;)


----------



## see ya (Jan 18, 2009)

Is quite awesome. And I RP with her a lot. And we joined on the same day! :D


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 18, 2009)

Is awesome enough to be in my iron legion of friends, and that means something.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

Is awesome, but he should RP more so I'd see him more often. =D


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 18, 2009)

Is also in my Iron Legion of Friends, is also an awesome RPer


----------



## Pook (Jan 18, 2009)

don't care for him


----------



## Mercury (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't really now 'It'.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2009)

Seems intelligent and cool~


----------



## Pook (Jan 19, 2009)

don't like her </3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't know them.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 19, 2009)

Is more capable of dancing than I am capable of.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2009)

Is an awesomenocity Spoon with a utensilsona.


----------



## see ya (Jan 19, 2009)

Seems like a good-humored individual. :D


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 19, 2009)

Clearly needs to join the Warriors fan club. |D *shot*


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 19, 2009)

Has a very space-consuming signature.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2009)

Has a rather bizarre avatar.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 19, 2009)

Can be a little dramatic in RPs, but is still totally awesome. =3


----------



## Dragon (Jan 19, 2009)

Is rather dramatic, but pretty funny.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting and dragon obsessed.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 19, 2009)

Sleek and cool, likes dragons and has an awesome username.


----------



## see ya (Jan 19, 2009)

Is a really nifty guy with awesome avatars. :3


----------



## Dragon (Jan 21, 2009)

RP gender-bending buddy, ily <3

Skymin is awesome, no doubt. She lieks Tails, and Tails is awesome, no doubt.

But she needs a new obsession.... WARRIORS


----------



## see ya (Jan 21, 2009)

<3. That is all. 

The funny thing is, I've never even seen a Warriors book. I mean, I've heard they're good, but I've never read them. :/


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 21, 2009)

The AP can fly.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 21, 2009)

Never seen.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 21, 2009)

Gave me a plushie.


----------

